# Cool 911 GT3 Site



## Seneca (Feb 13, 2003)

Yeah, I know this is a BMW forum, but check out this very cool website Porsche has set up for the new GT3. Very nice.

http://www.porsche.com/all/originmotorsport/usa.aspx


----------



## #98 (Nov 26, 2003)

Very cool


----------

